# Simulcast gain trim



## benny_profane (Sep 6, 2019)

For the broadcast models with the gain trim, is this just replacing the 5k6 before the gain pot with a 10k trimmer?

Edit: it seems to be series trims with the outer lugs of the spdt?

Also, is tapping the 9V input before charge pump a realistic way to toggle between 9V and 24V?


----------



## benny_profane (Sep 8, 2019)

Also, any clue what the original massive toggle is? I’ve searched mouser but can’t seem to come up with a right on match.


----------

